# Peep sight vs. scope?



## Dry4Flies (Sep 4, 2010)

I own a Knight LK-93. Shot for 13 years with open sights. Bought a peep sight from Williams. Mounted it in the same location as the rear scope screws. Not sure if this will improve my accuracy any because the peep seems to darn close to my eye. 

I had a scope on it before. Was more difficult to get the 209 in and out with the scope but it worked. 

Do you guys prefer scopes to peep sights? Any recommendations would be great!

Thanks!

D4F


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never shot my muzz with a scope, but I have shot peeps on other guys rifles. They seem to help with accuracy, but I don't think I could get on an animal quick enough with a peep. My choice is open sights.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to be against scopes and I always shot open sight. Then last year, I shot my deer in the front shoulder, but he wasn't going down, and so I had to put another quick one in him. I asked the guy I was hunting with to give me his gun so I could shoot him and put him down. He had a scope on his gun, and when I rose his gun up to put the final shot in my deer, I was in my element. I never would have thought I would like having the scope on my gun, but after shooting his, I went out and put one on my gun and I love it. With open sights you have three points of contact, but with a scope you only have two. Just my two cents worth anyway.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Most people don't know how to shoot with peep sights. They try to shoot them like an open sight that is mounted halfway down the barrel. You want a peep to be as close to your eye as possible. That way the aperture can be as small as possible. You do not try to align a peep like you do the old buck horn sight. you look through the peep, and place the top of the front sight on your target and shoot. it will naturally center itself in the aperture. The closer to your eye, the smaller the hole can be, and the more precise the sight will be. The added length of the sight radius won't hurt, either.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> Most people don't know how to shoot with peep sights. They try to shoot them like an open sight that is mounted halfway down the barrel. You want a peep to be as close to your eye as possible. That way the aperture can be as small as possible. You do not try to align a peep like you do the old buck horn sight. you look through the peep, and place the top of the front sight on your target and shoot. it will naturally center itself in the aperture. The closer to your eye, the smaller the hole can be, and the more precise the sight will be. The added length of the sight radius won't hurt, either.


Loke is right. I was skeptical when I put a hunting sized aperture hole on my peep sight (the target ones are really small). The hole was huge when I put my eye right up to it and I thought It wouldn't be accurate. But I took some advice from other guys who have used it and just focused on the front sight once my eye was close to the aperture. I have a lot of confidence in peep sights now.


----------



## Dry4Flies (Sep 4, 2010)

Makes sense Loke. Shot with it yesterday. Liked it. Ran out of light so I didn't get a chance to fine tune my group at 100 yrds. Going out again tomorrow...hoping to tighten things up. 

Thanks for all the replies - very helpful.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with Sharpshooter; I really like the crosshairs. The peep sight seems fine, but I find my accuracy improved with the pinpointed crosshair vs. the sight blocking the bottom half of the target. It certainly takes some getting used to with the barrel visible in the scope.


----------

